# dessert at a wedding



## emma's sheep (Mar 11, 2010)

I am making desseret for my sons wedding. The brides mom and I are both doing it. There will be about 200 hundred people. I need some desserts that I can make ahead. I am just looking for ideas. The wedding is in July so I should have lots of berries then. Thanks Emma


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Here is a link with some ideas:

Dessert Reception Menu Suggestions? - The PASH Wedding Forums and Message Boards


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

How formal is it going to be? We did our son's reception and made all dutch oven recipes. We made a triple berry crisp that everyone loved. Throw in the pot and bake. EASY!


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

wow! sounds like alot of work. what about pies or breads such as bananna bread? you can freeze them a few weeks before the wedding. pound cake you can also freeze. you cold then use some of your fruit to make a sauce to put over the slices of pound cake. easy and elgent.


----------



## tojo66 (Apr 9, 2011)

I am doing the same thing for my daughter's wedding in June. With 300+ guests she decided to have a late evening wedding and just offer desserts at the reception. Besides the wedding cake, we are doing cheesecake bites, a chocolate fountain with assorted dippers-berries are on the list- and an ice cream sundae bar with assorted toppings-berries are on that list too. I'm going to get the individual ice cream cups to cut down on serving time and mess.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

We had cookies made for the kids because of all the families that were attending. The children loved it.


----------



## emma's sheep (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I actually thought about the pound cakes because I can freeze them. I am wondering if a crisp would freeze? I am going to do a watermelon carved out like a basket and put fruit salad in it. Thanks Emma


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I always thought that the wedding cake was the dessert???


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Mix peanut butter and jelly together. make sandwiches, cut with cookie cutter into heart shapes. All the kids large and small loved these at both my girl's weddings.


----------



## kimberlyg (Apr 18, 2012)

Individual fruit tarts are elegant and easy. It's just assembly, except for the filling. I think they could be made ahead of time.


----------



## DWH Farm (Sep 1, 2010)

With your berries why not make an assortment of fruit dips? Cream cheese or yogurt base, with different flavors added? Orange, cinnamon, chocolate, caramel, etc? You could get really creative with it.


----------



## emma's sheep (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks thats a great idea. also found some good strawberry recipes on food.com Emma


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Good tasting trumps fancy, as far as I am concerned.

Maybe home made brownies with coffee ice cream and home made chocolate sauce. Offer a choice of brownie or pound cake. 2-3 different flavors of ice cream. Fresh strawberries to place on pound cake. Get a couple of teens to scoop ice cream.

All of that can be made well in advance and frozen, except for the strawberries.


----------



## emma's sheep (Mar 11, 2010)

I am definately going to make several pound cakes and use berries with them. Emma


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

Cabin Fever said:


> I always thought that the wedding cake was the dessert???


me too....must be a MN thing!


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Wedding cake is so flippin' expensive that lots of people are now doing without.

Probably a small decorated cake, so that there is a wedding cake, but dessert for guests can be anything from sheet cake, to pies, to cookies.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

oregon woodsmok said:


> Wedding cake is so flippin' expensive that lots of people are now doing without.
> 
> Probably a small decorated cake, so that there is a wedding cake, but dessert for guests can be anything from sheet cake, to pies, to cookies.


Actually, the last wedding we went to - very young couple - served ice cream sundaes for dessert. They explained that they met at a Dairy Queen and to honor that meeting, they served sundaes.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Weddings in the last 3 years have really (on the average) moved away from 'traditional'.
I have served many weddings where there was a small cake the bride and groom cut, and the guests had cupcakes. Cupcakes right now are ALL the rage.

My daughter made a wedding cake, 3 tier, 3 different kinds of cake and fillings, made her own daisy's with sugar paste, and it would have fed 100 guests comfortably. 
MINUS the 60.00 for hardware (reusable stuff like pans, etc) JUST the ingredients for this cake (at the local grocery, using coupons and the sale flyer) was right at 150.00.
It took her 3 days to complete the cake.
It gave us such a greater appreciation for what goes into making a wedding cake!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I like the pound cake with fruit sauce idea, but I have to caution about the watermelon fruit bowl with fruit. It takes some hours to make that. If you're the only one working on that you need to think about how you're going to fix that just prior to the reception. It's not something that's made a day or two ahead of time. I've seen one that was frozen ahead of the reception and then we got to watch that thing almost virtually melt down on the table. It's a good job to give to the teens in the house as it keeps them busy during an otherwise stressful time and gives them a positive way to be a part of the festivities.


----------



## backtocolo (May 1, 2012)

I am new here and enjoy the cooking and homemaking forums a great deal. 

Another option for the dessert table would be mini tart crusts with lemon curd in them topped with a big fat blackberry or a couple of blue berries. The lemon curd can be made a couple of weeks in advance and be stored in the frig.

Have you considered macarons. You could do those in their wedding colors if you wanted to get creative.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

My daughter is also getting married in July and the wedding is taking place in a cherry orchard. So she's having wedding pie. Cherry of course, and blueberry.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2005)

For dessert options I like one chocolate, one fruit, one other.

For example:
Brownies (chocolate)
Fruit platter with dip
Oatmeal cookies

This gives the chocolate lovers their fix and satisfies those who want something else or is concerned about getting chocolate on their good clothes.

Fruit options could be lemon bars, pie, fruit on skewers, chocolate dipped strawberries. I would do plain strawberries as well as chocolate ones for people who don't like them.

The "other" could be cookies or bars of any kind.


----------



## emma's sheep (Mar 11, 2010)

I certainly have lots of great ideas. thanks everyone!! Emma


----------

